# Marlins?



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been looking at getting a new lever gun to compliment my new 1895GS. The 45/70 is a great cartridge but has its limitations. Range being one of them. I have decided on the 30-30 but can't decide which model. Marlin offers four or five different models and it is sort of confussing. I really like the 336ss. It's a beautiful gun and stainless steel makes it ideal for my climate. On the other hand the 336xlr is in my opinion a fairly ugly weapon uke: . However, what my gun looks like will not matter to the deer so that really doesn't matter. The xlr's longer barrel should increase velocity a little and accuracy, but it also makes the weapon less handy and manuverable. One thing I don't understand is the different twist rates of the rifles. I don't know why that is. Another advantage to the 336ss is its extra round magizine. Not like I should need 6+1 rounds anyway. I would like your guys opinion on which Marlin 30-30 I should get and why you prefer that rifle.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> One thing I don't understand is the different twist rates of the rifles. I don't know why that is.


I think the difference is that the XLR is designed to take advantage of the new Hornandy Leverevolution ammo.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the looks and feel of the Marlin,better than the Winchester............
The model 94 Winchester felt like a cheap toy compared to the Marlin,so I bought a Model 336 RC Marlin 30-30........... :wink: Shoots great too.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

wait, wait, the 45-70 is too short range, so your switching to a 30-30?

I hate to break it to you, but the 45-70 has B.C's equal or better than the 30-30, and it has more muzzle energy, so not only does it hit harder, but it hits harder at longer ranges.

Im not trying to bash the 30-30...Im just letting you know, the 30-30 isnt going to do anything the 45-70 wont...and it certainly wont do it any farther away.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

mr.trooper said:


> wait, wait, the 45-70 is too short range, so your switching to a 30-30?
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but the 45-70 has B.C's equal or better than the 30-30, and it has more muzzle energy, so not only does it hit harder, but it hits harder at longer ranges.
> 
> Im not trying to bash the 30-30...Im just letting you know, the 30-30 isnt going to do anything the 45-70 wont...and it certainly wont do it any farther away.


That might be true, but with the 45-70's rainbow trajectory I would rather have a 30-30. All though it's no 30-06 it does shoot flatter making long shots easier. It's all so cheaper to shoot and won't destroy a deer as bad if I get with in 50 yards or so. Not to mention a 30-30 probably won't be ported making it not so rough on my ears and will have less recoil making it more enjoyable. I do love my 45-70 though.

P.S. - The 45-70 ammo I have seen has a much smaller ballistic coefficient than the 30-30. between .150 and .215


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

OK....and just so you know, most flat point 308 bullets are around .189 B.C.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/30-30Win.htm


----------

